# Bug Repellant



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, so I am picking up my new 2010 210rs this Saturday and my wife is excited but more importantly she wants to know the best way of keeping mosquitos away from her and our 3 year old son. Specifically product names of candle, sprays, etc. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Products with deet work the best. They have formulas with a lower percentage for children. Off makes a good one called family care. --Mike


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

We use Avon Skin so Soft


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

[post="0"]CDC Recommendations[/post]

Please see the above link for CDC recommendations.

I typically recommend DEET at my pharmacy. It has been shown to be the most effective.

Some folks say high dose B vitamins helps, the theory makes sense in that it can alter your scent much like Avon's Skin So Soft.

DEET got a bad rap, it is safe and effective as long as it is used properly.

Paul


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

CDC Recommendations - second try 

Try this link, still new to this site!!

Paul


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Best stuff is Safesport (What the military used in Vietnam) or something like Muskol. In Scouting, we would use one of these two when we were needing a serious insect repellant. DW can chime in on what is best for the 3yr old as she carries some "kid safe" stuff with us. Skeeters were bad here last year. Every store in the City ran out. Wal-Marts (3 of 'em) would get in a shipment and run out that day. We use some stuff out of a blue spray can now that lists the DEET % at the bottom.

-CC


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

anybody heard of spraying listerine on the ground to keep the bugs off? My friends say it works.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We use Deet sprays. Haven't had much luck with the others. Spray clothing as opposed to skin whenever possible, but in the end, there's more evidence showing the harm of Mosquitos than there is against these chemicals.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

If there is no wind try a Thermacell. It works like a champ!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

roo camper said:


> anybody heard of spraying listerine on the ground to keep the bugs off? My friends say it works.


The phenols in the listerine are probably very unappealing to the little buggers. But all the stuff in Listerine are extremely volatile and probably would need to be reapplied pretty often, especially in hotter weather.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

roo camper said:


> anybody heard of spraying listerine on the ground to keep the bugs off? My friends say it works.


We camped this past weekend and the mosquitoes were plenty and HUGE. I had heard about Listerine and decided to give it a try but bought a comparable "no name" brand. I put it in a spray bottle and sprayed it all over - even around the door of the camper AND on the dog. The bottle was gone in no time - I wish I had bought several. I didn't get bit all weekend. BUT:

We also used a can of fogger that we sprayed around the perimeter of the campground AND I put a fan outside near us that oscillated back and forth. Mosquitoes don't like wind. ALL of that and the smoke from the campfire - we ended up having a great weekend and didn't get chewed alive. Did any one of these things do the trick alone? Who knows?????!!!!!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

If you use Deet, be very carefull to not get it on plastic because it will soften and "melt it". This includes having it on your hands and then touching something like your countertop in the Outback.

Walter


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Last year we pulled into a campground we visit often with two other families. One of the guys pulled out a spray bottle that attaches to the hose and began spraying down all three areas. Odd I had never thought about doing anything like that while camping. His wife gets very large welts from bites so said this seems to help. I sort of blew it off, but you know it sure seemed to help that evening. I still have mixed feelings about something like that but didn't complain about the mosquitoes, when I spoke with the campground host he didn't seem to care either. Thankfully most of our time is spent out on our ATVs and the bugs don't seem to matter.

Ortho Mosquito B Gon Hose End


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

As Curtis said above we use the Deep Woods Off. Even on the baby (1yr old now) for her I spray it in my hands and then rub it on her face, head and neck. I spray her arms, legs and body with the help of Curtis keeping her face covered. I do the same for our 5 year old. Our pediatrician is fine with this as I told him we camp often and we (me and the girls) have BAD reactions with bites welping up, bruising and causing fever. We also have a bug 'zapper' for lack of a better term. They are basically just like the starters on gas grills. If you get a bite, even stings from bees and such, you zap the spot 5-10 times and the electrical 'charge' changes the composition of whatever it is that they put into you and in many cases you can't even tell the next day that you were bitten. This thing is amazing. I think you can find them on the internet for about $20.

Micah


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We use deet based products from the camping/hunting section of Wal-Mart. Cheap and very effective. Larger can, stronger formula, and far cheaper price than OFF and other name brands. pcm


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

roo camper said:


> anybody heard of spraying listerine on the ground to keep the bugs off? My friends say it works.


"Kills Germs Bugs on Contact"


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

In my neck of the woods we tell mosquito stories similar to what fishermen tell about the fish they caught, haha! Ever thought about taking along a Mosquito Magnet? Ours at the house covers our 1/2 acre lot. A lille more money upfront but if you have allergy type issues it might be a good option....

http://www.mosquitomagnet.com/


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I read an article in Backpacker magazine a few years ago, entitled "In Search of the Perfect Insect Repellant." They tested all kinds of repellants in the Alaskan tundra, in June, where (they claimed) that anyone who was foolish enough to go outside without some insect protection could expect to get about 12,000 misquito bites per hour.









Their observations were that any repellant containing DEET at the 30%-35% level were the most effective - even more so than the extra strength Muskol, which boasts 95% concentration of DEET. They did not understand why, but their results were based on the number of bites they recieved.

I would only use repellants designed for children on kids younger than 8 or 9, so check the labels for your kiddies.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

DEET works good. We mainly spray our clothing and exposed skin. I am sure to wash it off the kids before bed but otherwise I am not too worried about using it on the kids. We find the mosquitoes are at their worst at dusk so we tend to hide inside for a little while and watch a movie or something until it is dark out, then it is campfire time!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Garlic pills available in the vitamin supplement section of a place like Walgreens or CVS etc., the pills ward off insects naturally and no you don't smell like a bowl of spagettii. Side benifit is they keep away vampires too!


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Garlic pills available in the vitamin supplement section of a place like Walgreens or CVS etc., the pills ward off insects naturally and no you don't smell like a bowl of spagettii. Side benifit is they keep away vampires too!


Supposed to work for smelly feet too!!! If you can stand the burps.....LOL


----------

